# how many times...



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I ride everyday, unless something else comes up - exams, rain, etc. 

If I don't feel up to riding, I'll lunge my horse. Although, its not always hard workouts (people, please remember our horses need breaks too), sometimes I'll just take him for a nice walk around the paddock. Sometimes bareback, othertimes just led.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

im only at the barn 3-4 times a week, but i ride 3-4 horses(or more ) on each day, so i guess alot.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd *LIKE* to average about 4 or 5 days a week, but it's closer to 2 per week... If I was idly rich and had the time off, I'd ride every day (I have more than one horse)....




BarrelBunny said:


> How many times a week do y'all ride? I ride every single day (and every second) that I can!  I do know a lot of people with horses that MIGHT get on their horses 10 times in a year.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

It depends on the weather for me. I like to ride 3 times a week ( I have netball on Thursday's and Saturday's) and on the other days I will do a light lunge session. But thats if the weather is perfect most weeks I will average 2 rides and 2 lunge sessions.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I personally ride 3, maybe 4, times a week. 
I have lesson kids (mostly walk with a smidge of trot/canter for one kid) on the other three days so Lacey is basically worked everyday.

Lacey certainly wouldn't put up with me riding her everyday (even though I'm skinny as standards go, I'm hitting the max of what her old bones want to carry) but she's completely happy with this schedule. If I could, I'd love to ride everyday but Lacey's needs come first.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I try to ride 4 to 5 times a week.
I have so much going on here lately its more like 3 time a week, if I get lucky.
It sucks going out to feed everyday and not having the time to go for a ride.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

3 to 4 times a week on average, which works out to 4 to 6 hours on the saddle.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

When I had my horse I was at the barn every other day and all weekend long...pretty good considering at the time I was working and my oldest daughter was about two at the time..but a lot of the time I took her with me and so glad I did because she absolutly loved it!!


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm at the yard every day for feeding, mucking out and snuggled everyday, and some days when I fetch him in I bareback him up from the field, but proper riding, usually only once a week at the minute, because of the mixture of sunnys age, uni and weather. This summer it will probably be a little more with him getting older and me getting some time off uni.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If gas prices weren't so out of hand, I'd ride just about every day. I'm down to 3 to 4 a week now.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

3-4 days a week, between school and work its all I have time for, but Gambit doesn't mind. On the days I don't ride we do ground work and/or luging and a nice good grooming session, which is his favorite thing.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

1-2 days a week if that depending on work  but i have an awesome trainer who works them during the week


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I only get to ride once a week IF I am lucky( With all this rain + work, it's darn near impossible to get in the saddle:/


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I ride as much as I can in a week. We compete almost every weekend all year round so the horses have to be in shape and ready to go. My horses are at home but I am also a single mom and work a full time job. And living in Alberta during the winter I leave in the dark and come home in the dark. Many evenings I ride one horse bareback and pony the other as I quickly check the cows I am responsible for. As winter ends my riding time increases.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

That's great you get to ride everyday! I hope you know how lucky you are  

I rode almost everyday the past couple years while I was in highschool, but now that I'm in college I only have my horse 4 days a week and some days I'm just too tired to ride. However, this past week I've been getting back in shape for the equestrian team coming to town and riding 2-3 horses a day!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

I ride 4 days a week... but I only ride my Gelding once a week and if I have time I can sometimes get on my filly for an hour a week.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

In the winter I try to ride at least every other day if the weather isn't to miserable. But Spring-Fall I am riding 6-7 days a week.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I ride everyday - rain, hail or shine.
But i get paid for it, so it makes it a bit more enjoyable when the waether is sorching hot or pelting down with rain.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

In the summer we work with the horses daily, riding probably 5-6 days of the week. In the winter, though, the days are so short that there is no daylight before or after work, so our time is limited to weekends and the odd day off.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

It entirely depends. When I am able (weather and other responsibilities permitting) I ride every day. The way things are now, I'm able to ride one horse about 4 times a week, and the others are lucky to get 1 or 2. I'm hating on winter. Can't wait for warmth, daylight and consistent weather to come again! The pons need rode.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

As much as I'd like to, I will only really be able to ride my horses a few times this year as they're currently at my parent's place (2 hour drive) and I simply cannot afford to keep them at my place and I can't afford the petrol to do too many trips. 
When I do have my horses here, I try to get out and ride 4 times a week.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Im going to say never.. I havent been on a horse in 6 months plus.. and the last 2 months before that were very slim like once a week/ week and a half or more.. and not sure when Ill start again


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Well because I have the best job ever, I ride 3-5 horses, six days a week. =D I've taken to riding my own horse on my day off, so technically I ride daily.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I like to ride 5-6 times a week. 7 when I can. In the summer I ride everyday, with the winter and having just moved it's been a little hard but I'm still riding an average 5 times a week. 

When I was showing heavily I rode for at least 3 hours a day 6-7 days a week. Obviously not all on one horse, but I crammed in as much as possible. Now I'm hoping to start competing a lot again this year, and go to some much bigger stuff next year. I feel so out of practice. lol.


----------



## Radly (Jan 17, 2012)

I try for 7 days a week but end up more like 6. Today we are having a snow storm and I'm sick so I'm going to pass today..


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

in the winter i ride 5 days a week. this week only 4 because of my work schedule. in the summer i ride every day. my mare doesnt like days off so i try to ride her every day. the day after a horse show i will just get on and walk around the hay fields.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

During the (college) semesters, I typically ride 2-5 times a week, though usually around 3-4. During the summer (as well as any week-long breaks) riding is usually more frequent. We get out there daily though and the horses get out daily.... either ridden, turned-out, lunged, or if it is raining/wet handwalked.


----------

